

Show HN: HomeControl – HomeKit implementation in Go - brutella
https://github.com/brutella/hc

======
metric10
Pay attention to the license. This is not open source as it's for
noncommercial use only. Still interesting, just saying.

~~~
EddieRingle
What? The LICENSE file looks like the standard BSD 2-Clause, to me.

EDIT: I read it more closely; it's not a standard BSD, but it's definitely
open source, just non-commercial.

~~~
TD-Linux
Non-commercial does not meet the OSI definition of open source.

~~~
NeutronBoy
I was getting all geared up to argue with you, I looked up the OSI definition,
and ... you're right. I wasn't aware the OSI had a definition, that'll be very
useful!

------
Tehnix
Super cool project! Will definitely see if I can't get something set up at
home with this.

I actually recently did my own framework, in connection with my bachelor
thesis on IoT and (a little bit) mobile networks, that focused a bit on home
automation, but HomeKit is obviously far more polished than what I have[0].
The general field of IoT/M2M is very interesting.

The only gripe I have with it is that it is not open-source, which would
definitely be awesome (HomeKit, that is). That said, not being open-source is
not going to stop me from not using it.

[0] [https://github.com/Tehnix/cred-server](https://github.com/Tehnix/cred-
server)

------
jalfresi
This looks great! Looking forward to hooking up my RaspberryPi with this!

------
dalbin
I was waiting for this for a long time, thank you !

